
PG&E: The First Climate-Change Bankruptcy, Probably Not the Last - aphextron
https://www.wsj.com/articles/pg-e-wildfires-and-the-first-climate-change-bankruptcy-11547820006
======
LinuxBender
Climate change? My understanding is that all of the California fires were a
combination of excess vegetation that had not been properly managed and a few
cases of vandalized pg&e property. Talk radio stations discussed this at
length each time.

~~~
craftyguy
Eh, the many years of unprecedented (in modern history) drought, higher
temperatures, and higher winds most had an impact on how intense these fires
burned and how far/fast they spread.

~~~
liamcardenas
What percentage of that can be attributed to regular variance in weather
versus anthropogenic effects?

~~~
inStinked
If you consider that the 200 years of record keeping we can rely on as fact,
and then understand that the 200 years we have coverage for, just happen to be
a really extraordinary period, your question is needling at perhaps the least
valuable detail.

In fact, that detail is very obviously chosen for selfish reasons.

What percentage of that detail (the proportion of humanty’s fault and blame in
evident destruction) would you say is selfish, versus merely rationally
skeptical?

------
BryanBigs
The bankruptcy is related to CA law. In most states they wouldn't have been
liable for damages for the fires. Ergo, no bk.

WSJ has really declined lately. [/Old man rant]

~~~
SiempreViernes
Lately? They've been active climate change deniers for _several_ decades, and
I don't know that they've improved from that reality denying stance recently.

------
patrickg_zill
So pg&e will be bankrupted, on purpose, because of the law.

Watch carefully and see who (cynical me says they will be politically
connected) ends up with the newly debt free pieces of infrastructure.

The power network and the rights of way are worth how many billions of
dollars?

------
ggm
Irrespective of the responsible agency, we, "the people" pay.

we pay because prices rise, to offset the impact of the fines and restitution
costs on profits.

we pay because of unrecoverable losses.

(not a pg&e customer, not an affected party. live in another economy)

